# Reflex Vs. Maximuscle views??



## horse24 (Mar 16, 2009)

Which is your favourite brand and why out of Reflex Nutrition and Maximuscle??


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

neither, get on discount supplements today and get the nutrisport 90+ 5 kg for 40 quid free delivary.


----------



## Virtus (Apr 30, 2007)

Whey only would be Reflex, because maximuscle tastes like sh!t


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Maximuscle tends to make me siht like a race horse


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

maximuscle is over priced and over hyped


----------



## horse24 (Mar 16, 2009)

hmm ok then, what about reflex and nutrisport?


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

myprotein


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

for me nutrisport simply for the value.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Maximuscle would be bottom of my list


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

reflex any day


----------



## horse24 (Mar 16, 2009)

dont mean to be rude or anything, but people who have tried myprotein, or recommend it, have you guys ever tried anything else, or just always stuck with myprotein?


----------



## horse24 (Mar 16, 2009)

also, what are your favourite reflex ones?


----------



## benst (Mar 20, 2008)

Ive tryed

Maximuscle-Tastes like sh$t and is over priced

Optinum nutrtion-Best tasteing protein ive tryed

My protein- Tastes good and is good value

Metrex-Taste ok but is quite exspensive

Bulksupplements-Useing this now £47 for 5kg of quailty protein but taste abit weird.

PHD- Taste really good but the flavour gets abit to much and is quite exspensive.

So out of all ive tryed i would have to say myprotein for taste and value


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Reflex for the lot, use it for casein, whey, zma, glutamine.

Banana and strawberry flavours are best in the shakes, although i've only tried them and vanilla so can't comment on the others.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Reflex probably just because they taste ncier and are more reasonably priced. What about cnp?


----------



## horse24 (Mar 16, 2009)

ok -

What about the best products, between CNP and Boditronics

also, energy wise,

High 5 or SIS, anyone get any views on those two?


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

ok ill be as honest i can can

results wise i can honestly found i never noticed 1 bit of difference between any of the manufacturers. protein is protein and zma is zma etc.

There for the only things you really notice are price / taste / mix ability

price - myprotein/bulkpowders/ maybe bsd, these brands wins here

taste - is totally down to the individual. not really had 1 i dont like, but reflex made me feel sick. that said i like reflex refresh so...

mix ability -varys product to product but i use a shake maker that renders this question pointless.

Its for these simple reasons that myprotein come out on top for most of our readers.

my personal opinion is that i get whats cheapest.

only thing i would say is that ebay unbranded is a bit different cos you have no idea whats in it.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I aint a fan of reflex I have mixed veiws. I actually think maximusle is better but there prices are out of order.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

The best protein has to be boditronics express whey it mixes so well and is light and fluffy  lol


----------



## bawny (Jan 25, 2009)

Ive been through all sorts....probably most of the major brands....

My favourite are boditronics extpress whey (vanilla) and JBC Whey (strawberry).

Why not get a few samples in and see what agree's with your taste buds?


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

In fact I use sci mix lean grow extreme 4kg £54.99. 2 x 2kg maximuscle progain £50 in some places. I know there different products but thats just an example.


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

i've always been a fan of reflex as its tastes nice and mixes really well


----------



## horse24 (Mar 16, 2009)

seems like there are a lot of mixed views on the reflex and maximuscle front....

so battle of the all in ones.....

Cyclone Vs One stop!


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Homemade


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

optimum nutrition is one of the best.. and is the same price as MP brand isolate stuff .. doesn't taste like anything .. nasty lol maximuscle is EXPENSIVEEE not recommended.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Maximusle doesn't taste that bad. met-rx used to be nasty I have never bought it since. So it's all personal preference. I use unflavoured and sci-mx normally but now thats nasty, so i've switched to boditronics.


----------

